# Animal Crossing 3DS!!!



## Cherrypie (Apr 25, 2012)

Hiya!  I am really excited about the new Animal Crossing game and I am sure everyone else is too! On this forum we will just talk about what new news you have heard about the game, what you are excited about, what you hope will be in the game and more! 

I'll start off:

I think I am most excited about is the island, the mall and being mayor! I hope the island is where new characters (the islanders- hopefully they are like a tribe) do tribal celebrations that you can participate in, where you can relax, buy and collect island furniture and clothes, go treasure hunting, catch tropical fish and bugs, explore a jungle and more! 

It looks like the mall is going to be much better than the small city in the Wii version.  In the new screenshots (where, for the first time, we got to even have a glimpse at the mall and buildings) it shows there is going to be a shoe shop owned by Kicks and a furniture shop owned by a pink llama. I hope there is a clothing store, a garden store and there was many other good ideas on other forum. Plus, people (and me) also hope that (if you said yes to the option) the mall is where you can meet other people. Maybe they have to be in the same state and only a certain amount of people can be in each 'chat room' (so once the max number of people is hit, then another chat room opens). Maybe you must have passwords to go to your friend's chat rooms?

Next, being the mayor! It is already confirmed that as mayor you can add street lamps and benches to your town (plus I found out on a translated Japanese video that the secretary dog Shizu asks you where you would like to install the cafe), but on a recent screenshot, it shows that you have an office! In the background it shows two medals (maybe something you earn for doing certain jobs as mayor?). 

I got heaps more to write, but I guess I'll see how this forum goes! 

-Love you all,
Cherrypie


----------



## Prof Gallows (Apr 25, 2012)

Those are great ideas, but the mall area is directly connected to your town, so I doubt anything involving online like that will take place.
Supposedly you won't have to go through a loading screen, or anything like that, you can just walk across the railroad tracks into it.

I'm starting to believe that the island will be your vacation home. At first I was a little iffy about the idea but now that I've thought about it, it makes sense.

But to be honest, and seriously, probably the most I'm looking forward to is new fish, bugs, and flowers. All the brand new stuff is great too but I'm hoping there is a huge variety of fish and bugs and plants this time around.


----------



## Cherrypie (Apr 25, 2012)

Sorry!  You're right. Now I think of it, Nintendo won't make the mall a place to meet strangers. Plus with your point with the new fish, bugs and flowers, yes that would be great too. 

Thanks for posting! What are other people excited about or hoping for?

-With lots of love,
Cherrypie


----------



## Kip (Apr 25, 2012)

I love your ideas!

I'm exited about everything! but most of all the new customization options.


----------



## Jake (Apr 25, 2012)

Prof Gallows said:


> But to be honest, and seriously, probably the most I'm looking forward to is new fish, bugs, and flowers. All the brand new stuff is great too but I'm hoping there is a huge variety of fish and bugs and plants this time around.



Pretty much this. I never played the GC version, so i dont have a clue what the tents/island was like.
I did however read up on some of the GC version; where i learned about the golden shovel, where you'd have to look for a 
sparkling spot on the ground, did it up, bury a shovel, wait for it to grow into a golden tree, shake it and get the golden shovel.

IMO that's so more better than burying the shovel for a few days, I hope that returns.
I'm also looking forward to the mall, why, idk - it just sounds great


----------



## Cherrypie (Apr 25, 2012)

Thanks Kip and Bidoof! I gotta say, I was excited when I found out about the customisation and I never heard of the golden tree way. I hope too that they do that. Much better than digging a shovel! 

-Lots of love,
Cherrypie


----------



## Jake (Apr 25, 2012)

Cherrypie said:


> Thanks Kip and Bidoof! I gotta say, I was excited when I found out about the customisation and I never heard of the golden tree way. I hope too that they do that. Much better than digging a shovel!
> 
> -Lots of love,
> Cherrypie



Oh good, that makes two who haven't played the GC version, anyway here's the thing about the gold shovel;

_ To start, you will need two shovels. While walking around town, you will occasionally see a shining spot in the ground, that when dug up, produces 1,000 bells (or rarely 10,000 bells, if you're "lucky"). To get the Golden Shovel, you must bury your extra shovel in the shiny spot, after you dig up the money, but before filling in the whole. If done correctly, a gold tree sapling will pop out of the ground. When that sapling grows to full size, shaking it will release your first golden tool! To reduce the risk of your tree not growing to full height, make sure that the hole you bury your shovel in is not right next to anything. Rocks, building, or other trees that prevent you from being able to walk a complete circle around your hole increases the chance that the tree will not grow.
Update from Regular Tool: Has a chance of digging up money bags when you dig holes._

I took it from ACCommunity, you need to be a member to read, and idk if you're a member so i just C&P'd


----------



## Cherrypie (Apr 25, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> Oh good, that makes two who haven't played the GC version, anyway here's the thing about the gold shovel;
> 
> _ To start, you will need two shovels. While walking around town, you will occasionally see a shining spot in the ground, that when dug up, produces 1,000 bells (or rarely 10,000 bells, if you're "lucky"). To get the Golden Shovel, you must bury your extra shovel in the shiny spot, after you dig up the money, but before filling in the whole. If done correctly, a gold tree sapling will pop out of the ground. When that sapling grows to full size, shaking it will release your first golden tool! To reduce the risk of your tree not growing to full height, make sure that the hole you bury your shovel in is not right next to anything. Rocks, building, or other trees that prevent you from being able to walk a complete circle around your hole increases the chance that the tree will not grow.
> Update from Regular Tool: Has a chance of digging up money bags when you dig holes._
> ...



Wow!  That's great! Now I defiantly want that feature added to the game! But Nintendo probably won't do it unless many fans contacted them about it. 

P.s. I am a member on this website (actually, I just joined today), so does that make me a member for the ACCommunity? Sorry if that is a dumb question! 

-Love you all
Cherrypie

Back to the discussion:

I hope Nintendo gives more information about AC3DS soon, because at the moment there is not a lot answered. It just leads me to wonder about what _has_ been confirmed. For instance: the train station. I haven't played the GC version of AC, but what do you think the train station means? I think that is how you get to friend's towns and (I hope!) lets you travel to other places too! We haven't seen a screen shot of the train station except from the map, but will it be the same as the gateway, where you have to open the gate and see if friends has opened their gate? I hope they make it that you can see if your friend is online and request them to come over, rather than opening the gate so unwanted people can come.

What do you think?
-Cherrypie


----------



## Jake (Apr 25, 2012)

No ACCommunity and TBT are different forums


----------



## Cherrypie (Apr 25, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> No ACCommunity and TBT are different forums



Thank you for clearing that up with me. Can I have a link to this website?

Lots of love,
Cherrypie

(Edit)

Check out my train station question/discussion above. Does anyone know anything about that?

Lot's of love,
Cherrypie


----------



## Jake (Apr 25, 2012)

They'll probably give us more info at E3


----------



## MDofDarkheart (Apr 25, 2012)

Hello Cherrypie,

I love Animal Crossing!
I can't beleive the new 3DSblog had more detail on the game yesterday!
Eep, I waiting as calmly as I can for the game to come out.
I hope they tell us more at E3.

Peace and Love,
MDofDarkheart


----------



## Jake (Apr 25, 2012)

They should tell us more at E3


----------



## Cherrypie (Apr 25, 2012)

MDofDarkheart said:


> Hello Cherrypie,
> 
> I love Animal Crossing!
> I can't beleive the new 3DSblog had more detail on the game yesterday!
> ...



I hope so! I am just so excited about the game! 

Anyway, here is all the news (that in my point of view) that is confirmed: (Sorry if it is very old news! )

*You are mayor and to help you with this challenge, you are given a clumsy, but comical secretary dog: Shizu
*As mayor you can customise the town with street lamps and benches (plus some other things that were spotted in screenshots, for example: man made bee hives, something on a post- someone described it as an outside clock, but it could also be a road sign)
*Plus, Shizu will point out areas that need improving
*You can swim and dive in the ocean - run around the beach barefoot - new clothing: swimmers
*You can take your furniture to a shop and have it customised
*You can put clocks etc on the wall
*You can sit on tree stumps
*Wells are back
*The cafe from the museum is now it's own shop owned by Brewster (and is installed anywhere you like by you)
*You can customise your house: walls, roof, fence, mail post etc
*You can collect model homes through spot pass where you can exchange house designs
*Avatars are thinner and taller, with villagers their correct height due to their species
*New characters: Shizu, the pink llama
*New bug catching creep
*Beach is bigger and separate - town is bigger
*Over the train tracks is a mall and the model homes section
*Tom Nook is a Real Estate Agent and his furniture shop ownership is replaced by a pink llama
*More Clothing - You can put on (separate) shoes, hats, tops, pants, dresses and skirts
*Kicks (who used to shine your shoes in the city in ACCF) now owns a shoe and sock store
*Characters (maybe) can take drinks or ice cream out of the cafe and maybe eat/drink it
*New music for different areas of town
*There is an island that you may be able to visit

That's all I can think of right now. Add things I missed out and I will update this list when I remember more things!

Lots of love,
Cherrypie


----------



## Prof Gallows (Apr 25, 2012)

I completely forgot about the bee hives(houses, not the ones that fall out of trees).
very interesting on how those will work. I assume you'll have to catch bees to put into them.


----------



## Cherrypie (Apr 25, 2012)

Prof Gallows said:


> I completely forgot about the bee hives(houses, not the ones that fall out of trees).
> very interesting on how those will work. I assume you'll have to catch bees to put into them.



I agree.

-Cherrypie

(Edit)

I have heard in a forum that one of the shops in the mall is going to be a bookstore... I haven't heard of this before and I was wondering if it was just a rumour. Does anyone know more about the bookstore and if it has been confirmed? 

-Lots of love,
Cherrypie


----------



## MDofDarkheart (Apr 25, 2012)

- Mayor's office freatures picture of Tortimer on the wall.
-There are items in the mayor's office that look like prizes/trophys.
-Bulletin board might be away from town hall.

-Clock tower/Town hall roof
I put the backslash because it's under debate which it really is.


----------



## Cherrypie (Apr 25, 2012)

MDofDarkheart said:


> - Mayor's office freatures picture of Tortimer on the wall.
> -There are items in the mayor's office that look like prizes/trophys.
> -Bulletin board might be away from town hall.
> 
> ...



Thanks MDofDarkheart!

Can someone comment on my train station post and/or my bookstore post?

Love,
Cherrypie


----------



## Jake (Apr 25, 2012)

Cherrypie said:


> I hope so! I am just so excited about the game!
> 
> Anyway, here is all the news (that in my point of view) that is confirmed: (Sorry if it is very old news! )
> 
> ...



http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?58884-Official-AC-3DS-information-thread

As for the book store, first i've heard, I doubt it, who wants to write/read books on a 3DS when you can do them by hand/on a computer quicker and easier.

And yes, i forgot about the beehives too. lets take a look at all it's glory;


----------



## Cherrypie (Apr 25, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?58884-Official-AC-3DS-information-thread
> 
> As for the book store, first i've heard, I doubt it, who wants to write/read books on a 3DS when you can do them by hand/on a computer quicker and easier.
> 
> And yes, i forgot about the beehives too. lets take a look at all it's glory;



Thanks Bidoof! So you really think the bookstore is just a rumour? How do you think it began?

Lots of love,
Cherrypie


----------



## MDofDarkheart (Apr 25, 2012)

Cherrypie said:


> Thanks MDofDarkheart!
> 
> Can someone comment on my train station post and/or my bookstore post?
> 
> ...



Train Station, returning but the reason is unclear.
Bookstore, ummmm I don't think this will happen.
Oh your welcome Cherrypie.


----------



## Jake (Apr 25, 2012)

Cherrypie said:


> Thanks Bidoof! So you really think the bookstore is just a rumour? How do you think it began?
> 
> Lots of love,
> Cherrypie



I know people here wanted books for some reason.
I think it was just someone's idea and it caught on. 

IMO I think it' just stupid, why would you want to write a book for AC... doesn't make sense to me.
Maybe a book shop that has guide books might be there (to teach you about the new features of the game), but a book book shop, doubtful


----------



## Cherrypie (Apr 25, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> I know people here wanted books for some reason.
> I think it was just someone's idea and it caught on.
> 
> IMO I think it' just stupid, why would you want to write a book for AC... doesn't make sense to me.
> Maybe a book shop that has guide books might be there (to teach you about the new features of the game), but a book book shop, doubtful



You are probably right. Maybe it was someones idea and someone thought it was confirmed and posted it on a forum. If there is a bookstore though, then it would have guide books and maybe (if it uses internet connection) Nintendo magazines or news to 'advertise' their games and consoles. But that's if there is even a bookstore, which I now doubt.

Lots of love,
Cherrypie


----------



## Jake (Apr 25, 2012)

yeah, i can only see a book store which has books which teach you how to play the game, fishing tutorials etc...

on top of that, i think it'd be a library other than a book store; book store = buy, so you'd have to spend bells to learn how to play the game
library you can probs just read them there

if they have a library or not, i wont care


----------



## Cherrypie (Apr 25, 2012)

Ok, so there probably won't be a library, but we know there is a shoe store and a furniture store, judging by the screen shots, but does anyone know or is pretty confident about what other shops there is going to be? Or maybe just stores you hope that there will be. 

I am pretty sure (because it has not been confirmed) that there will be a clothing store owned by the Ables (because in round table discussion they were saying: now that the bodies are longer the Ables will have to work extra hard to make more clothes - or something in that area. So we know that the Ables have once again returned). However, the clothing shop might be in the town and the Gracie Gracie shop might be in the mall.

What do you think?

Lots of love,
Cherrypie

(Edit)




^ What do you think that post to the top right corner is? A new thing you can install? (Click for bigger picture)

-Cherrypie


----------



## Jake (Apr 25, 2012)

It's either a clock or a lamp post;

and i'm pretty sure Abel's will be in the mall.

rumors (actually it's more discussion than rumors) then Able's will upgrade and Label will appear in the final upgrade

(Also good to see more Australian's here - they usually last for like a month then they leave)


----------



## Cherrypie (Apr 25, 2012)

Thanks Bidoof. Here is a video that explains all in-depth details (including a AC fan screen shot showing that the post is a clock - Confirming that there are other ways to decorate the village other than benches and street lamps):






It looks like that on the map it confirms that there are houseboats floating on the sea and the island (disappointingly) looks very civilised which takes away my hope that it is a tribe island...  Oh well! The game will be the best yet! Anyway, on the beach to the right there is a building and a house... That leaves a lot of questions! 

Lots of love,
Cherrypie


----------



## Jake (Apr 25, 2012)

thanks for that


----------



## Kaiaa (Apr 25, 2012)

Personally I believe that the train station will be the way to other peoples towns. I say this because that's how you traveled from your town to your friends town which was on a separate memory card also inserted in Gamecube. I would love the train to be used this way. I remember meeting Blanca and Rover on the train while traveling, maybe they can bring in more special characters or random villagers to sit and talk with you too.


----------



## MDofDarkheart (Apr 25, 2012)

I wondering if the train is a meeting place and you all talk about who town you want to go to first.
Maybe you can ride the train around the town or over a bridge to the island later.


----------



## FaroreGrimm (Apr 25, 2012)

Hiya! Well what I'm hoping for is that if you can buy coffee and take it out of the the store and drink it while holding it in your hands is an Ice Cream Cart. From a certain day in June to the 1st of September a Polar Bear comes into your town with his ice cream cart and sets up shop. He stays there until September 1st and you can buy ice cream from him. You can choose its flavor it it will cost 100 bells, you can hold it in your hand and when you press a your character licks it. After 5 licks the ice cream is gone. Also is you have your ice cream in your hand after 2 minutes it's start to melt and ice cream drips will hit the ground. His stand would be open from 8:00-9:00 pm. Plus I would love a holiday called Lucky Day where on St. Patricks day an animal dressed up like a leprechaun hides in your town your villagers will ask you if you have seen the weird alien (they will call him different things) you can say yes and they'll give you a hint to his location, say no and they'll go back to normal conversation. When you find him you'll talk to him and he will run Away leaving up to 900 bells behind or a piece of Lucky Day furniture. Well those are my ideas.

I hope for more holidays/special days (like fishing tourney) in AC3DS!


----------



## Jake (Apr 25, 2012)

FaroreGrimm said:


> Hiya! Well what I'm hoping for is that if you can buy coffee and take it out of the the store and drink it while holding it in your hands is an Ice Cream Cart. From a certain day in June to the 1st of September a Polar Bear comes into your town with his ice cream cart and sets up shop. He stays there until September 1st and you can buy ice cream from him. You can choose its flavor it it will cost 100 bells, you can hold it in your hand and when you press a your character licks it. After 5 licks the ice cream is gone. Also is you have your ice cream in your hand after 2 minutes it's start to melt and ice cream drips will hit the ground. His stand would be open from 8:00-9:00 pm. Plus I would love a holiday called Lucky Day where on St. Patricks day an animal dressed up like a leprechaun hides in your town your villagers will ask you if you have seen the weird alien (they will call him different things) you can say yes and they'll give you a hint to his location, say no and they'll go back to normal conversation. When you find him you'll talk to him and he will run Away leaving up to 900 bells behind or a piece of Lucky Day furniture. Well those are my ideas.
> 
> I hope for more holidays/special days (like fishing tourney) in AC3DS!



this.... is... actually....

*THE BEST*


Omg i hope **** like that happens!!


----------



## Kip (Apr 26, 2012)

Mmm these ideas are rich!

I'm surprised that people still have such good ideas.


----------



## Jake (Apr 26, 2012)

Not really but an idea, more of a thought;
but in CF the 3 gate options (old hut or whatevs, castle and palace), if the gate returns, or an entrance to the train station, with all the customization, hopef unlike in CF you dont get a random one and you can chose/change


----------



## Prof Gallows (Apr 26, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> Not really but an idea, more of a thought;
> but in CF the 3 gate options (old hut or whatevs, castle and palace), if the gate returns, or an entrance to the train station, with all the customization, hopef unlike in CF you dont get a random one and you can chose/change



I mentioned this in the discussion thread, I really hope that we can choose what it looks like.


----------



## Jake (Apr 26, 2012)

Prof Gallows said:


> I mentioned this in the discussion thread, I really hope that we can choose what it looks like.



you did? haha, sorry never saw it. 

Also, the stone pavement out the front of nooks/ables/town hall/town gate, kinda wanting an option if we want this or not


----------



## XenoVII (Apr 26, 2012)

Wow, you are a pretty happy person Cherrypie. Do you own the original Animal Crossing (Dōbutsu no Mori)?


----------



## Jake (Apr 27, 2012)

Putting this here;
I was thinking last night about gold/silver tools, idc if they put these in or not, just as long as they make them harder to get

Silver rod: win the fishing tourney 4 times
Gold rod: catch all fish and have silver rod

Silver net: win the bug contest 4 times
Gold net: catch all bugs and have silver net

Silver slingshot: shoot down 16 presents
Gold slingshot: shoot down 32 presents

Silver can: perfect town for 16 days
gold can: perfect town for 32 days

Then I just wouldn't mind if they had leaves (like the pile of leaves item in CF) lying around town in the fall


----------



## Cherrypie (Apr 27, 2012)

XenoVII said:


> Wow, you are a pretty happy person Cherrypie. Do you own the original Animal Crossing (Dōbutsu no Mori)?



Hi XenoVI! Thanks, I try to be positive!  Anyway, I have City Folk (Lets go to the City) and Wild World. I don't have the Game Cube version... But I heard that it is a lot of fun! 

On that note, what do people think they would like to return to the game that was on the Gamecube version? I read a lot of forums and apparently a lot of people LOVE everything about that game!

What do you think?

Lots of love,
-Cherrypie


----------



## Cherrypie (Apr 27, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> Putting this here;
> I was thinking last night about gold/silver tools, idc if they put these in or not, just as long as they make them harder to get
> 
> Silver rod: win the fishing tourney 4 times
> ...



I like your idea about the falling leaves! Personally, I hope they don't make the golden tools harder, because it is hard for me as it is!  But it would make it more of a challenge and that means more fun! What tools do you have? I only have the golden shovel and the golden sling shot~ Now you see what I mean!

Lots of love,
Cherrypie


----------



## Cherrypie (Apr 27, 2012)

FaroreGrimm said:


> Hiya! Well what I'm hoping for is that if you can buy coffee and take it out of the the store and drink it while holding it in your hands is an Ice Cream Cart. From a certain day in June to the 1st of September a Polar Bear comes into your town with his ice cream cart and sets up shop. He stays there until September 1st and you can buy ice cream from him. You can choose its flavor it it will cost 100 bells, you can hold it in your hand and when you press a your character licks it. After 5 licks the ice cream is gone. Also is you have your ice cream in your hand after 2 minutes it's start to melt and ice cream drips will hit the ground. His stand would be open from 8:00-9:00 pm. Plus I would love a holiday called Lucky Day where on St. Patricks day an animal dressed up like a leprechaun hides in your town your villagers will ask you if you have seen the weird alien (they will call him different things) you can say yes and they'll give you a hint to his location, say no and they'll go back to normal conversation. When you find him you'll talk to him and he will run Away leaving up to 900 bells behind or a piece of Lucky Day furniture. Well those are my ideas.
> 
> I hope for more holidays/special days (like fishing tourney) in AC3DS!



I agree with Bidoof! They are great ideas! I REALLY hope they do add those ideas... but they will never know...  Oh well! I bet the new 3DS game is going to have A LOT of fun surprises!

Lots of love,
Cherrypie


----------



## Jake (Apr 27, 2012)

use the multiquote to avoid triple posting. or edit one post instead.

I have all gold tools, they were easy, they should be harder


----------



## Cherrypie (Apr 28, 2012)

Hiya guys!

About the building and the house and the other things on the corner of the beach (on the map)... No one had mentioned it (especially Nintendo), so what do you think it is?

I think it might be the gate (and that is how friends arrive at the town - but what about the train? Maybe it is used to transport to special places!) or where Tortimer lives for his retirement (unless he lives in the tent on the beach - that is considering he is even in the game except when they explain his absence at the start). I just can't think why there would be those buildings and houses there, for everyone lives in the village... Maybe it is a tropical bar (serves smoothies and coconut milk), or where a stranded pirate lives or some other character, or where they sell swimmers, fishing rods, scooba-diving swim suits and where you sell the pearls you find at sea? 

Just ideas, but what do other people think?

Lots of love,
Cherrypie

P.s. Add me on the 3DS!


----------



## Jake (Apr 28, 2012)

Since the wharf id there, and they showed a character jumping of the wharf in the trailer and there was no house there, maybe they removed it?

also i doubt it's the gate.


----------



## XenoVII (Apr 28, 2012)

Sorry to get off topic, but Cherrypie and Bidoof, do you mind befriending me on the 3DS? Thanks. Also, I liked the idea of the bookstore. It would be interesting to see it in the Museum and use the books as tutorials, if someone needed to refresh, or thing to keep track on what you have caught/need to catch.


----------



## Kip (Apr 28, 2012)

I know many people wouldn't read books but i would when I'm not playing online. I try an do everything on the game, all the little things in the previous games amused me, so I'd love a bookstore.


----------



## Jake (Apr 29, 2012)

I still dont like the book store idea :\


----------



## FaroreGrimm (May 6, 2012)

Some new Ideas I came up with are:
There is a post office outside of town hall where Pelly and Phyllis work, and they sell paper there. 
Joan owns a garden store. (Because the llama or alpaca sells only furniture.) where you buy Turnips, trees, flowers, watering cans, shovels, axes, basically all the tools. You can also buy medicine "made from turnips".
Some DLC would include blueprints that you get in the mail to build a new building in your town. (Little iffy about this one)

The book store idea seems ok, but I don't really like it.


----------



## Jake (May 7, 2012)

I've actually wanted the garden store, but i never actully thought up of who would run it. Joan running it is a good idea
but nook is a real estate so will he still buy turnips? hopef he does


----------



## BlueBear (May 7, 2012)

I like the idea of Joan running a garden store. Maybe the store could exclusively sell turnips only on a Sunday, so we can still buy turnips  
Don't like the book shop idea though, I would get bored so easily by reading on AC. It doesn't seem right. Idk, it just doesn't fit. It would be good though if you get letters from magazine companies that the animals always talk about and they give you like a small article every week. But idk.

Edit:
@Bidoof, I suppose the llama could buy the turnips or if there is a garden store, on the days they don't sell the turnips they could offer to buy them 


Is it just me or is anybody else in love with the llama<3


----------



## Jake (May 7, 2012)

OHDEARGODPLEASEDONTGETMESTARTEDONTHELLAMA!!

i like that idea, but i think nook will probably buy turnips again


----------



## RoosterInURbutt (May 7, 2012)

I wish I could buy more red turnips


----------



## FaroreGrimm (May 7, 2012)

BlueBear said:


> I like the idea of Joan running a garden store. Maybe the store could exclusively sell turnips only on a Sunday, so we can still buy turnips
> Don't like the book shop idea though, I would get bored so easily by reading on AC. It doesn't seem right. Idk, it just doesn't fit. It would be good though if you get letters from magazine companies that the animals always talk about and they give you like a small article every week. But idk.
> 
> Edit:
> ...



I wish you could read a Miss Nintenique magazine idk how but eh. I LOVE THAT LLAMA ALPACA THINGY!!!! My new BFF! XD


----------



## Jake (May 7, 2012)

guys, i already shot-gunned the llama


----------



## RoosterInURbutt (May 8, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> guys, i already shot-gunned the llama



i dont understand, what do you mean?


----------



## Jake (May 9, 2012)

i own the llama, llama is my bestie


----------



## Kip (May 9, 2012)

B-but that llama is my wife o_e


----------



## Wyveria (May 9, 2012)

FaroreGrimm said:


> I wish you could read a Miss Nintenique magazine idk how but eh. I LOVE THAT LLAMA ALPACA THINGY!!!! My new BFF! XD



that's a good idea! and you could get free items and stuff out of it too!

everybody loves the llama!
including me.
:3


----------



## Kip (May 9, 2012)

FaroreGrimm said:


> I wish you could read a Miss Nintenique magazine idk how but eh. I LOVE THAT LLAMA ALPACA THINGY!!!! My new BFF! XD



I also posted that idea!, with the addition of being able to watch the DVDs that the villagers "supposedly" give to each other


----------



## Jake (May 9, 2012)

I don't really like that idea, sorry :\


----------



## Kip (May 9, 2012)

I don't see how anyone couldn't like that idea, as it's nothing game changing. Little features like that are great to have in the game, simple things like that are the reason animal crossing grew on me!


----------



## Jake (May 9, 2012)

I just dont like it


----------



## Wyveria (May 9, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> I don't really like that idea, sorry :\



no need to say sorry, an opinion is an opinion.
:3


----------



## Jake (May 9, 2012)

yeah, *some* people (not naming any, but they know who they are) get offended when i voice my opinion


----------



## Cherrypie (May 9, 2012)

Hiya guys! Sorry for my absence! Anyway, XenoVll, I added you and I just want to say, I like the Nintendique weekly magazine idea. Maybe they can 'publish' the best happy room house out of your village and ac friends, have the season clothes, the next great holiday info and secrets about the game! Plus I think if you had a tv in your room, that the DVD is a good idea. Maybe it could be short, repeating 'shows' of different Nintendo characters doing something that you can watch on the tv in the corner of your eye. Speaking of the tvs in ac, I think they should do different channels! What do you think? 

Lots of love,
Cherrypie

P.s. Add me on the 3DS!


----------



## Jake (May 9, 2012)

DVD's and TV channels are a really stupid idea - do you really think people are gonna sit there watching TV on a game, when they can just watch one IRL?

IMO i'm not gonna waste my time on AC3DS watching some stupid DVD/TV where i can go out and work on my town, get bells, catch fish/bugs etc...


----------



## BlueBear (May 9, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> DVD's and TV channels are a really stupid idea - do you really think people are gonna sit there watching TV on a game, when they can just watch one IRL?
> 
> IMO i'm not gonna waste my time on AC3DS watching some stupid DVD/TV where i can go out and work on my town, get bells, catch fish/bugs etc...



I agree with this..
It's kinda pointless to sit and watch DVD's on a game.
I was fine with just the weather channel, I don't think most people would want to sit around and watch the TV. Especially with all the new features in the game..


----------



## XenoVII (May 9, 2012)

The only TV Channel they should add is something so you can see what the weather will be (and maybe change the weather. MUHAHAHAHAHA.) Sorry, did not mean to get all evil there. And Cherrypie, I got your friend request. Thank you.


----------



## redhairedking (May 9, 2012)

Personally, I am not opposed to the addition of DVDs or various channels, but I will rarely, if ever, make use of them. A weather channel would be really useful and appreciated though.


----------



## Cherrypie (May 9, 2012)

Ok.  Sorry! I wasn't meaning you would actually _watch_ it- It's just every time you walk in the house, you see Mario just continuously squashing shells. No real shows or anything. Just sort of a novelty item for your house when guests come over. I never intentioned you would actually watch the 2 second cute animation playing over and over again. Just thought it would be interesting addition to your house. Anyway, an idea is an idea. It won't happen anyway. A girl can dream right? 

Lots of love,
Cherrypie


----------



## redhairedking (May 9, 2012)

Cherrypie, I understood what you meant and I have no problem with it. It would be a nice addition, and who knows, it could happen.


----------



## Cherrypie (May 9, 2012)

^ Thanks!


----------



## redhairedking (May 9, 2012)

No problem!


----------



## Jake (May 9, 2012)

The only thing TV wise, would to be make the weather channel, more....
weather like?
idk if they actually updated how the weather channel worked, it would be nice.

I'll post my idea again, which with the weather channel on the Wii - you could tune it into ACCF and then whatever it says the weather is where you are, would be the weather on your game.

I know it's not efficient for people living in places where it rarely rains, but still - its a good addition to weather


----------



## BlueBear (May 12, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> The only thing TV wise, would to be make the weather channel, more....
> weather like?
> idk if they actually updated how the weather channel worked, it would be nice.
> 
> ...



I like this, but if this were to happen my town would be permenantly raining ahaha. 
Maybe you could have the choice to have this feature, and you can always tur it on or off?


----------



## Jake (May 12, 2012)

BlueBear said:


> I like this, but if this were to happen my town would be permenantly raining ahaha.
> Maybe you could have the choice to have this feature, and you can always tur it on or off?



but giving users the choice to turn it off would waste space on the game.
Again, idc if they put it in, i just think it'll be nicer


----------



## BlueBear (May 12, 2012)

I don't know much about the size it would take to do this, but surely all it would have to do is be able to have an internet connection on the 3DS to be able to link it up?


----------



## Jake (May 12, 2012)

yeah i guess.

wont happen though


----------



## BlueBear (May 12, 2012)

I know 
I honestly thought they'd do it in City Folk because of the Weather Channel on the Wii...
Suppose if they didn't do it then, they won't do it now though..


----------



## Jake (May 12, 2012)

BlueBear said:


> I know
> I honestly thought they'd do it in City Folk because of the Weather Channel on the Wii...
> Suppose if they didn't do it then, they won't do it now though..


yes, this is legit exactly how i felt


----------



## Keenan (May 12, 2012)

I'd like to be able to have a greenhouse where you can plant flowers as well as release insects and have fish swimming in a pond. That way you could show off your best hybrids, fish and insects without them being in a cage/tank. You couldn't see the animals very well in CF when they were in tanks, a greenhouse would be like controlling nature so you could see everything like you would outside, but they can't fly/swim away and you can see them year-round.


----------



## Jake (May 12, 2012)

Keenan said:


> I'd like to be able to have a greenhouse where you can plant flowers as well as release insects and have fish swimming in a pond. That way you could show off your best hybrids, fish and insects without them being in a cage/tank. You couldn't see the animals very well in CF when they were in tanks, a greenhouse would be like controlling nature so you could see everything like you would outside, but they can't fly/swim away and you can see them year-round.



this is actually a really really good idea.
I'd like this very much - of course, it'd have to be in the city, or in the museum, but very good


----------



## Keenan (May 12, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> this is actually a really really good idea.
> I'd like this very much - of course, it'd have to be in the city, or in the museum, but very good


I was hoping it could be an addition to your house, or a separate building in your town. If it was in the museum, it would be just like one of the exhibits.

I also want them to bring back the Igloo from the Gamecube version.


----------



## BlueBear (May 12, 2012)

Keenan said:


> I was hoping it could be an addition to your house, or a separate building in your town. If it was in the museum, it would be just like one of the exhibits.
> 
> I also want them to bring back the Igloo from the Gamecube version.



Never played ACGC, but from some video's I've watched on Youtube it does look good, and I've seen the igloo videos and the summer campers, and I think it would be fun if they included them!
I like the greenhouse idea also, maybe they could section off your own private area in the museum that you control and you can take stuff out and put stuff in?


----------



## Jake (May 12, 2012)

I never played the GC version, but i have read up about igloos, they sound alright. I want them to return, if the rumors are true, saying AC3DS will just be a splice of all 3 games mixed together in 3D with improvements, it should be there


----------



## BlueBear (May 12, 2012)

I haven't heard that rumour before, but from what we've seen so far, it's probably true!


----------



## Jake (May 12, 2012)

oh, it was a rumor on tbt in late 2010/early 2011, you weren't around then. but yeah


----------



## BlueBear (May 12, 2012)

That's probably why then :') 
If that's true then for me and you since you said you've never played it either (or anyone else who's never played it) the GC features will be treated like new features, which means even more 'new' features!


----------



## Jake (May 12, 2012)

yeh the tent thing interest me. I'm trying hard to get my hands on a copy of ACGC but it's sold nowhere.
eh, i'll hold out for the 3DS Version, i'll enjoy it more that way


----------



## BlueBear (May 12, 2012)

Doesn't anywhere online sell it, even if you have to get it shipped from another country, I'd imagine because it's quite old now it'd be cheap?


----------



## Jake (May 12, 2012)

no it's actually really expensive - i'm happy waiting, seriously.


----------



## BlueBear (May 12, 2012)

I think you can get them for about ?4-5 used, but I see why waiting is more better, this is the reason I'm waiting and not buying the GC version myself! I heard they can be played on the wii ;o


----------



## Jake (May 12, 2012)

They're way way way more expensive here, they're like collectors items, and yes GC games can be played on the old Wii (not the new sideways one)
and yes, waiting


----------



## BlueBear (May 12, 2012)

I seen one for about ?60! Wow, that for a game! I see what you mean, ah too bad, I wouldn't of been able to play it then anyway :/


----------



## Jake (May 12, 2012)

yeah. I have no idea what they made the new model Wii. the WiiU will be here soon, and the new wii is just the normal wii, made to be sideways, and not play GC games.. kinda stupid


----------



## BlueBear (May 12, 2012)

Yeah, kinda pointless if you think about it.
I'm still deciding whether Im gonna buy the Wii U, portable game systems are the best IMO. I hardly go on my Wii as it is too..


----------



## Jake (May 12, 2012)

imma get it, just not at launch


----------



## BlueBear (May 12, 2012)

Yeah, If I do decide to get it, I might as well wait for the price to drop a bit


----------



## Jake (May 12, 2012)

lets try to stay on the topic of AC3DS, 'kay?


----------



## BlueBear (May 12, 2012)

Oh sorry, went completely off there! 
Do you think the auction house will return? 
Never used it personally, but I know a lot of people liked it


----------



## Jake (May 12, 2012)

I used it, but it's far easier to pick it up from their town, but i hope it does return!


----------



## BlueBear (May 12, 2012)

I never actually used the online on CF for some reason, maybe that's why I got bored of it easily :/


----------



## Jake (May 12, 2012)

trust me, not using the auction house wouldnt change it much. i think most people got bored 'cause it was essentially WW with better graphics and a city


----------



## BlueBear (May 12, 2012)

I know! 
But I admit I did like the spherical type view than the overhead, althought finding the balloons were harder!


----------



## Jake (May 12, 2012)

not for me, balloons crossed on the acre lines of town, plus you could hear them, i think it was easier to get Gulliver in WW than in CF, i got him countless times in WW, and never seen him on CF :|


----------



## BlueBear (May 12, 2012)

I didn't realise about the acre lines, I used to just run around crazy when I hear the noises haha! That's probably one of the reasons I have no grass in my town.
Speaking of that, do you think Animal Tracks will return?
If they do, I hope the grass doesn't wear down as fast, and the regrowth process is faster!


----------



## Jake (May 12, 2012)

Idc about animal tracks this time. yes when CF came a whined like a ***** it annoyed me so much, but once you learn how to use it, its a great feature,  part of me wants it back, the other part doesn't


----------



## BlueBear (May 12, 2012)

I never learnt how to control it, so maybe that's why I didn't like it so much :')


----------



## Jake (May 12, 2012)

yeah it took me ages, pretty much you just need to use it to make a path going around your town, then just use the path you made, if you need to go off just walk and it makes the town look great


----------



## BlueBear (May 12, 2012)

Ah I see! Does sound pretty good actually! I hope we have more control over it though if it comes back! So the grass doesn't wear if you walk?


----------



## Jake (May 12, 2012)

50-50

i think in CF walking/running ruined it at the same pace, even though some thought walking was slower, i think just making walking wear grass slower than running would be good enogh


----------



## BlueBear (May 12, 2012)

Oh haha! 
Yea if they bring back Animal Tracks, they should update them a bit so people don't moan as much.


----------



## Riceicle (May 12, 2012)

I think it will be a mayoral option and your Secretary asks "Mayor would you like me to arrange to continue with the upkeep of the towns grass, or shall we let it be natural?"

Then the people who want it have it and those who don't, don't and It can easily be changed by talking to the secretary


----------



## JabuJabule (May 12, 2012)

I hope the Journals return! And maybe skins for them, over Streetpass and Spotpass? And you can open it, so WiFi visitors can open it and read it, but also lock it if you want? :O


----------



## Jake (May 12, 2012)

Riceicle said:


> I think it will be a mayoral option and your Secretary asks "Mayor would you like me to arrange to continue with the upkeep of the towns grass, or shall we let it be natural?"
> 
> Then the people who want it have it and those who don't, don't and It can easily be changed by talking to the secretary


this could work, but still. Even though i like them, if we were given an option i'd want them removed. 



JabuJabule said:


> I hope the Journals return! And maybe skins for them, over Streetpass and Spotpass? And you can open it, so WiFi visitors can open it and read it, but also lock it if you want? :O


still iffy on journals why would you want to write one of your 3DS when you can write one in person 5x easier


----------



## Cherrypie (May 13, 2012)

Just want to know - ^ Can someone explain the journal thing to me? Was it on GC? 

Anyway, talking about grass, I was just thinking I would like it better if they made it more ... real looking. I mean, in the past games it was just basically flat ground with green shapes on them. What if they made it a (very short) grass that actually comes _out_ of the ground. Maybe they can make it when it rains it goes a bit greener and if it has not rained for a long time, it may go a bit darker (but not die - that will be just a bad, annoying feature of the game). I am just thinking it would be better if they make the grass as though it could actually be real. 

Of course the grass in the upcoming game are still flat shapes on the ground, but I like how it looks that tiny bit more real and better. Talking about the _ environment_ I like how the environment looks much better and real. Especially the trees and snow.

What do you think?

Lots of love,

Cherrypie

P.s. Add me on the 3ds!


----------



## Prof Gallows (May 13, 2012)

I'm not too bothered on graphics. Especially for Animal Crossing, and even more especially for a handheld title.
I'd rather them cram a bunch of good features into the game with less stylized graphics, than have them put a few good features and more styling.

also, I agree with bidoof on the journals.

I'd like some sort of option to add drawings to the bulletin board with your notices.


----------



## SockHead (May 14, 2012)

I want there to be a quest/errand tab so you know what things you're able to do. Like, catch a fish for this neighbor, or find this neighbors key. Things like that shown on a menu, and maybe some special quests like catching a rare fish or rare insects would be cool too! Or have more RPG elements when it comes to leveling up for equipping better tools. They probably won't have that, but it's a cool thought.


----------



## Jake (May 14, 2012)

Cherrypie said:


> Just want to know - ^ Can someone explain the journal thing to me? Was it on GC?
> 
> Anyway, talking about grass, I was just thinking I would like it better if they made it more ... real looking. I mean, in the past games it was just basically flat ground with green shapes on them. What if they made it a (very short) grass that actually comes _out_ of the ground. Maybe they can make it when it rains it goes a bit greener and if it has not rained for a long time, it may go a bit darker (but not die - that will be just a bad, annoying feature of the game). I am just thinking it would be better if they make the grass as though it could actually be real.
> 
> ...


Idk if it was on the GC version (i never had it), but pretty much all it is is going on your game, and opening up a book to write a journal... IMO, why would you bother, you'd be limited to the 3DS's keyboard, which would take longer than writing it out my hand or even typing. If you're going to make a journal, blog about it so it's not only limited to your viewing.

The grass has improved, I think it looks much better, i can understand why you dont agree, but it's an improvement. as for the rain thing. I don't agree, my grass never get's watered, i live in the bush/desert and it never rains, but the grass lives, and it's never watered, it doesn't change color or anything, it's just like that,




Prof Gallows said:


> I'm not too bothered on graphics. Especially for Animal Crossing, and even more especially for a handheld title.
> I'd rather them cram a bunch of good features into the game with less stylized graphics, than have them put a few good features and more styling.
> 
> also, I agree with bidoof on the journals.
> ...



Two good points here. Yes i'd much prefer gameplay over graphics, i mean the graphics have been downgraded from the first images we got back in 2010. So i'm kinda happy about this
the second point is adding drawings/photos to the bulletin board, i know it's something simple, but it could really add character to the game.



SockHead said:


> I want there to be a quest/errand tab so you know what things you're able to do. Like, catch a fish for this neighbor, or find this neighbors key. Things like that shown on a menu, and maybe some special quests like catching a rare fish or rare insects would be cool too! Or have more RPG elements when it comes to leveling up for equipping better tools. They probably won't have that, but it's a cool thought.



I like the first part, but i don't like the idea of turning it into an RPG, i think the pace it's at now, and the current tools' functions are enough. Though i wouldn't mind getting a new tool in this game.


----------



## BlueBear (May 18, 2012)

Riceicle said:


> I think it will be a mayoral option and your Secretary asks "Mayor would you like me to arrange to continue with the upkeep of the towns grass, or shall we let it be natural?"
> 
> Then the people who want it have it and those who don't, don't and It can easily be changed by talking to the secretary



THIS.


----------



## Jake (May 18, 2012)

Anyone else find it weird Cosmos (flowers) haven't been seen yet...


----------



## BlueBear (May 19, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> Anyone else find it weird Cosmos (flowers) haven't been seen yet...



I could never tell the flowers apart, except for the obvious ones like roses and tulips. But are the cosmos the ones that are like yellow with a darker inside, for example?

I don't see why they'd get rid of a flower, it will most likely be in the game


----------



## Jake (May 19, 2012)

Cosmos look like the sun

I know, but they haven't been n any promos...


----------



## BlueBear (May 19, 2012)

Yeah true, but I'm sure they'll include them in one sooner or later..


----------



## Jake (May 19, 2012)

i know, but still. we can't go off assumptions


----------



## BlueBear (May 19, 2012)

Yeah,but like I've said what's the point in getting rid of a flower! They're not exactly that important in the game IMO..


----------



## FaroreGrimm (May 19, 2012)

I hope to see official box art at E3!!!!


----------



## Jake (May 19, 2012)

they should show us


----------



## Keenan (May 19, 2012)

FaroreGrimm said:


> I hope to see official box art at E3!!!!


That would be cool.


----------



## Cherrypie (May 20, 2012)

How long until E3 now?


----------



## Justin (May 20, 2012)

Cherrypie said:


> How long until E3 now?


----------



## Cherrypie (May 20, 2012)

Justin said:


>



Thanks!


----------



## Jake (May 20, 2012)

so exciting


----------



## Keenan (May 20, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> so exciting


It is. I can't wait to see what they have in store for us.


----------



## Jake (May 20, 2012)

I just want le trailer


----------



## Keenan (May 20, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> I just want le trailer


E3 or AC:3DS?


----------



## Jake (May 20, 2012)

AC3DS

I just want another trailer, an some screenies


----------



## Keenan (May 20, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> AC3DS
> 
> I just want another trailer, an some screenies


That's what I thought. It would be cool to see some more of it, but then again, I want some the be a secret so that it's exciting when I get it, not knowing exactly what is going to be in the game.


----------



## Jake (May 20, 2012)

i dont want secrets :\


----------



## Keenan (May 20, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> i dont want secrets :\


It won't be as fun if you know everything about the game. Those moments when you find something new are amazing and make the game more exciting, in my opinion.


----------



## Jake (May 20, 2012)

yes like my Brewster collects Gyroids discovery! LOL!\


----------



## MDofDarkheart (May 20, 2012)

*Is lost because I was gone for awhile due to sickness.*
I have a really bad sore throat from a new virus that's going around. Okay back on the topic.

^_^ I keep checking the 3DS blog by Nintendo for news.
Yeah hopefully new stuff will come out soon.


----------



## Jake (May 21, 2012)

3DS blog?


----------



## Kip (May 21, 2012)

I think she means this http://nintendo3dsblog.com/ its a real good blog for keeping up with 3DS news


----------



## Jake (May 21, 2012)

ohhhh, thanks for the link ^^


----------



## Justin (May 21, 2012)

Kip said:


> I think she means this http://nintendo3dsblog.com/ its a real good blog for keeping up with 3DS news



It's a good site but it should be noted that it isn't official or by Nintendo or anything like MDofDarkheart suggested.



also they could be considered competition for me if they report animal crossing 3ds news but shhhhhh


----------



## Jake (May 21, 2012)

Justin said:


> also they could be considered competition for me if they report animal crossing 3ds news but shhhhhh



okay i'll go troll it for you 

kidding, but yours is better IMO, specialising in AC, there is the 3DS in general. pfft


----------



## RisingSun (May 21, 2012)

This is where I go for official news...http://www.nintendo.com/whatsnew.  It is kind of set up like a blog, too.


----------



## Lost Alice (May 21, 2012)

well at least E3 is only a couple of weeks away because we should definitely get a load more new information when that comes around, and honestly I can't wait cause it'll be soo awesome to get a nice solid chunk of new info about it


----------



## AnEndlessOcean (May 21, 2012)

Like Keenan said, I like discovering things on my own when I get a new game as well. So, I'm just hoping that Nintendo dosen't release too much info, otherwise it'd be like I had played the game already.


----------



## Jake (May 21, 2012)

RisingSun said:


> This is where I go for official news...http://www.nintendo.com/whatsnew.  It is kind of set up like a blog, too.


thank ya



Lost Alice said:


> well at least E3 is only a couple of weeks away because we should definitely get a load more new information when that comes around, and honestly I can't wait cause it'll be soo awesome to get a nice solid chunk of new info about it


yeah we should get a fair bit this time



MarineStorm said:


> Like Keenan said, I like discovering things on my own when I get a new game as well. So, I'm just hoping that Nintendo dosen't release too much info, otherwise it'd be like I had played the game already.


meh :\


----------



## FaroreGrimm (Jun 3, 2012)

I really am excited for wifi in the new Animal Crossing!


----------



## FaroreGrimm (Jun 3, 2012)

2 days till E3!!!!


----------



## FaroreGrimm (Jun 5, 2012)

E3 is today! At least I'm sick so I can stay home and watch it!


----------

